# 51st Annual North Jersey Bottle Show Sunday 11/14/2021



## Signman (Jul 18, 2021)

51st Annual Antique Bottle and Collectibles Show

Sunday November 14, 2021 9am-2pm

Pompton Lakes Elks Lodge #1395

1 Perrin Ave.

Pompton Lakes, NJ 07442

just off I-287 Exit 57

$3.00 admission

$15.00 early admission (8am)

Featuring all types of antique bottles, glassware,

stoneware, advertising, postcards, small

antiques, etc.

Sponsored by North Jersey Antique Bottle Collectors Ass'n

Vendor info: 201-493-7172

All welcome!


----------



## epackage (Aug 16, 2021)

The NORTH JERSEY ANTIQUE BOTTLE COLLECTORS ASSOCIATION is having it's 51st Annual Bottle Show on November 14, 2021 at the Pompton Lakes Elks Lodge, at 1 Perrin Ave. in Pompton Lakes. Early admission is at 8:00 a.m., with general admission starting at 9 a.m., we are looking for anyone who would like to set up a sales table along with any guests who would like to attend a show this year.

Feel free to print out a copy of the lease agreement or I can send you one, we look forward to getting back to business, we hope to see you there... Jim


----------

